# Holy Smokes Memory Batman!



## TruvisT (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211803

Insane!


----------



## shovenose (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy shit that's fast expensive!


----------



## Nett (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not sure whether the current E3/E5 CPUs support it or not. IIRC the maximum memory speed is 1866MHz.


----------



## dcdan (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know why this exists?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 21, 2014)

You know how you show your memory's fast?

You put speed stripes and lenses flare on it in SPACE.

BOOM SPEED RIGHT THERE



SO FAST IT'S OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## Mun (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohh wait a minute DDR4 is coming out and will blow that crap away.

http://www.crucial.com/pdf/EN_Crucial_DDR4_infographic_online.pdf


----------



## Nett (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder how long it will take for a low end provider to start using DDR4.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 21, 2014)

Nett said:


> I wonder how long it will take for a low end provider to start using DDR4.


I estimate...

3.141592 years.


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 21, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I estimate...
> 
> 3.141592 years.


MMmmm I smell pie!


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 21, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Holy shit that's fast expensive!


It's about the same price that 8MB RAM cost in 1990


----------



## beast5 (Apr 22, 2014)

nice brassiere they put on it lol


----------



## blergh (Apr 22, 2014)

Not sure what the point of it is, apart from "herp-derp look at us, fast memory to make you forget about DDR4"


----------



## GelHost (Apr 25, 2014)

Holy cow I'm poor for sure


----------



## Echelon (May 2, 2014)

Big spender.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 3, 2014)

Speedy memory is mainly for people that like to overclock the systems and get a quicker response from items that are cached in the memory but you have many bottlenecks you must worry about in a system. CPU, Drive speed, chipset, and ram all play a major role in how the data is processed. I would wait for the DDR4 to come out and then the prices on these would drop down just like when DDR2 and DDR3 came out. People want the fastest and the best all the time spend the money I would wait.


----------

